# 1



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

1 what?


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

Huh


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

minimalism at its best!

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

oh yes 1 of course,what else.

Alex Di Pietropaolo


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

I think Dartmouth was trying the trick others have mentioned to revive missing posts.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

DartmouthMan I do hope this is not an indication of what you consider the ideal number of people who should be present during the act of sex as in 1`s self only.


----------



## Trying (Feb 21, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by DartmouthMan88_
> 
> .


Very funny.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

It was edited. I'm guessing he made an observation or asked a question, but then decided to withdraw it.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder, Dartmouth. 

Happy 1 Day, all! I'm off to a 1 party. What will you all be doing?


----------



## Chris Despos (Nov 30, 2005)

is the lonliest number


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

2


----------



## malinda (Aug 25, 2002)

Sigh.

It would be an easier job if one of you children would e-mail me about threads such as this. As you were all having a smashing good time, this is now on the Interchange. Carry on.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

"What is 2 minus 1?"



********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Is this the key to those enigmatic numbered neckties at J. Press?


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

That he edited his original comment, and it's still just a period, makes it more dadaist than minimalist, I'd say. Of course, if the post somehow took down the whole forum, it would be a masterpiece.

Favorite Onion headline:
"Dadaist movement comes to an end. 'Victory!' cheers dadaists"


Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

00101000111010010000011111


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

- - - is the loneliest number


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Or the start of a pointillist experiement.



> quote:_Originally posted by jbmcb_
> 
> That he edited his original comment, and it's still just a period, makes it more dadaist than minimalist, I'd say. Of course, if the post somehow took down the whole forum, it would be a masterpiece.
> 
> ...


********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm one, are you?.....ROFL

Cheers


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

I had asked a question and then tried, in vain to remove the post. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

I thought it was some code only known to the Ivy Leaguers.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by AMVanquish_
> 
> I thought it was some code only known to the Ivy Leaguers.


Numeric secret handshake? Very geeky, more MIT than Yale or Harvard. I guess there could be a whiff of Skull and Bones, but isn't that 322?

Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DartmouthMan88_
> 
> I had asked a question and then tried, in vain to remove the post. Sorry for the confusion.


Never admit, seldom deny, always distinguish.

3.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

My secret code is even better. 007-ish, even. The United Nations secret police got Malinda to lock it after a single post! Now _that's_ a powerful code...


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Is it getting better
Or do you feel the same
Will it make it easier on you
Now you got someone to blame

You say
One love
One life
When itâ€™s one need
In the night
Itâ€™s one love
We get to share it
It leaves you baby
If you donâ€™t care for it

********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Where am I? 
In the Village.

What do you want? 
Information.

Whose side are you on? 
That would be telling.

We want information. Information. Information!

You won't get it. 
By hook or by crook, we will.

Who are you? 
The new Number 2.

Who is Number 1? 
You are Number 6.

I am not a number â€” I am a free man!" 

-- from "The Prisoner"


----------



## mgnov (Jan 11, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by DartmouthMan88_
> 
> I had asked a question and then tried, in vain to remove the post. Sorry for the confusion.


Yes. Very good. That explains it.

Now, what does the "1." really stand for? You don't have to answer now. No rush. We have lots and lots of time...


----------

